# Pic Viewer?



## MarkF

I regularly have to show digital pics to potential customers and am sick of carting my laptop around for just this purpose. Is there something simple, small and light on the market that I can use, perhaps with the pics stored in a memory stick?


----------



## jasonm

Its not cheap but I have a Archos AV700...7 inch widescreen, 100Gig hard drive


----------



## MarkF

jasonm said:


> Its not cheap but I have a Archos AV700...7 inch widescreen, 100Gig hard drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


That looks just the job, er..how much not cheap?


----------



## jasonm

There is a identical 40Gig version for about Â£350 I think...The 100Gig is Â£450...

Fantastic kit though, record from your tv, DVD etc, MP3, pics etc.....3-4hr battery life,


----------



## MarkF

Ah well, bang goes that idea.

I just looked them up and it has far too many features for me, I only want to view digital pics, like the old slideshow viewers nothing else









There must be something out there.


----------



## Roy

Here you go Mark : http://www.digitalreview.ca/cams/KodakPictureViewer.shtml


----------



## tom

How about a Palm such as the M515 , I know where you can get a new one for Â£69.99 + VAT and post.

Tom


----------



## Mrcrowley

Roy said:


> Here you go Mark : http://www.digitalreview.ca/cams/KodakPictureViewer.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


They look good Roy. Just found some on a certain auction site for equivalent of Â£45.


----------



## MarkF

Exactly what I want, thanks Roy.


----------



## MarkF

tom said:


> How about a Palm such as the M515 , I know where you can get a new one for Â£69.99 + VAT and post.
> 
> Tom
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


The Kodak is just what I want but for one thing, it's 2.5" screen size is not much bigger than my camera's, I don't think it's big enough.









Does the Palm 515 produce good quality images? It's detailed site work that I need to explain to people, the pics need to be clear.

Jase, can't I slip you Â£100 for the Archos and you can tell work that you lost it?


----------



## jasonm

> Jase, can't I slip you Â£100 for the Archos and you can tell work that you lost it?












I would if the 'Boss' in this instance wasnt the 710, its not a work toy...


----------



## ESL

Have you thought about a PSP Mark?

A tad expensive at about Â£180 odd, but a far bigger and better screen than any PDA's I know of and uses memory sticks too.

It's well cheaper than an Archos and you get to play games, listen to music and surf the internet on it if you are set up for wireless too.


----------



## MarkF

ESL said:


> Have you thought about a PSP Mark?
> 
> A tad expensive at about Â£180 odd, but a far bigger and better screen than any PDA's I know of and uses memory sticks too.
> 
> It's well cheaper than an Archos and you get to play games, listen to music and surf the internet on it if you are set up for wireless too.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


What's a PSP?


----------



## jasonm

Sony Play Station Personal/portable

http://www.us.playstation.com/psp.aspx


----------



## MarkF

So I'm in a meeting, best watch and suit on and my shoes polished like a mirror, talk like I know what I'm on about and when it comes to display time, I reach in my pocket and bring out a gamestation







What are you on today George?









I am now looking at the Sony Clie range of PDA's, there are unmpteen models and it looks like it'll take a week for me to fathom out what I want/need.


----------



## Roy

Mark, have you seen these : http://www.digital-picture-frame.co.uk/


----------



## makky

Hi Mark,

It all depends how much you want to spend. How about a Palm? I've had a Tungsten T2 for a couple of years. Full function PDA plus you can put all your watch pics on it and present them as slideshows etc.

If you want something really cheap, the currrent Z22 is only Â£80 and might be enough to suit your needs. This model has no memory expansion slot. If you end up using it a lot you might need something more powerful

The Tungsten E2 is about Â£170 and has an SD slot.

The T/X is about Â£250 and has a bigger screen and more features.

If you're after a pocket pc type jobby, have a look in the January sales. There are a lot of last years models being discounted.

My preference would be for Palm, as the OS is extremely stable and reliable.

Or, you could get an iPod. Plenty of storage for songs and pics. Plus they're Coool.


----------



## pg tips

Can't you just use a laptop?


----------



## ESL

MarkF said:


> So I'm in a meeting, best watch and suit on and my shoes polished like a mirror, talk like I know what I'm on about and when it comes to display time, I reach in my pocket and bring out a gamestation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you on today George?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now looking at the Sony Clie range of PDA's, there are unmpteen models and it looks like it'll take a week for me to fathom out what I want/need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


You're not thinking laterally Mark, and I guess you have never seen one up close. These things are a gorgeous gloss "piano" black, very professional looking and would not be out of place in a business setting.










This would be a perfect match for any suit and shiny shoes you have. Just imagine showing a full colour, hi res slide show, followed by a short video of your sales pitch perhaps, complete with a musical soundtrack as well!!!

Go and see one, hold it, look at some photos on its screen - I'll bet you get more of a wow factor that with a boring old PDA - they are sooooo 2005, Mark


----------



## Mrcrowley

I thought you would have had this sorted by now







the first one Roy showed looked cool. Obviously picky like me


----------



## MarkF

Thanks for everyody's help, there was a lot considering how boring the subject was.









I am going to Leeds tomorrow to have a look at a PSP







and some PDA's, I will have a look at Palm's Makky, hopefully I can find something suitable.

The picture frame items Roy found look spot on for my needs but appear to be DC supply only and I need a battery option.









PG was right though, there was nothing wrong with my laptop, I just don't think things through.


----------



## MarkF

I been reading about PSP's and PDA's and Picture Frames and Easy Share Viewers when I suddenly realised I could buy a portable DVD player


----------



## makky

MarkF said:


> I been reading about PSP's and PDA's and Picture Frames and Easy Share Viewers when I suddenly realised I could buy a portable DVD player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Sounds like an excuse to watch movies at work to me!









The nice thing about a PDA is that it's really easy to organise your pictures and add/delete them.

You will be able to synchronise folders with your computer and updating new pictures should be easy. With a portable DVD player you'll have to keep re-writing the DVD's which will be a hassle.

Also think about the resolution at which you want to view your pictures. By default, Palm devices store them at a fairly low res. If you want to view high quality jpegs you are better off with a pocket pc or laptop.

The PSP would be a very tempting option. The screen is very sharp (and you can play games!).

Happy hunting.


----------



## MarkF

There was far too much for me to get my head round to purchase in one day so I spent the money on a new motorcycle helmet and the Zeno diver from Dave E.


----------



## pg tips




----------

